# G e washing machine issue



## MARK DENNING (Sep 15, 2010)

Will not automatically go from wash cycle to the rinse or spin cycles. Also has water coming out from under the machine when water is filling the tub before washing cycle. The unit is 4 years old. Is it the transmission and brake assembly? Or has the cycle switch gone out as well as the pressure switch?


----------

